# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  قنبلة الشبكة.. اقوى الفلاتر الأحترافية للمصورين..الجزء 1

## Princess

مرحبا..

حياكم الله في هالمتصفح..
 اللي من مجهودي الشخصي .. تجميع وبحث فلاتر حسب خبراتي المتواضعه.. 

::::::::::::::::::::::::
حصريا على شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه..
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
اقوى الفلاتر للعمل الأحترافي على الصور ..

بداية.. هالموضوع متعوب عليه بالمره.. 
 فأتمنى ما تبخلو علي بالردود..
 راح يبين من التحميل عدد المرات وعدد الردود.. :rolleyes: 

اتمنى ما يروح تعبي بدون تفاعلكم.. 

 :noworry:  لا ما احط ليكم مره ثانيه شي جديد ومفيد..

وممنوع نقل الفلاتر الى منتدى آخر .. 



الحقوق محفوظه لي... ( لا احلل ولا ابيح نقلها ) 

 :amuse: 
::::

بسم الله نبدأ...

الجزء الأول من الفلاتر ...


1 - فلاتر شركة الكوداك الأحترافية.. 
(( AIO Kodak DIGITAL Professional ))

من الفلاتر القويه في عالم التصوير الرقمي .. فلاتر لتنقية الصور .. ازالة التجاعيد.. ازالة النمش.. عمل الأضاءه للصور .. توضيح الصور المظلمه ... الخ... 4 فلاتر لكل واحد منها وظيفه معينه راح اذكرها مع الدعم بالصور..


---------------------------------------------------
1-Digital GEM :

 لتصفية الصور من التشويش الناتج من..الأختلال في ضبط*
ISO*  ( الأيزو ) اثناء التقاطها..وجعلها اكثر وضوحا.. 

عينه:






---------------------------------------------------

2_ Digital GEM airbrush:

 لتنعيم البشره وجعلها اكثر نقاء وصفاء..
 
عينة:



---------------------------------------------------

3- Digital ROC: 

لإزالة الأصفرار من الصور  والناتج من اختلال في اضاءة الفلاش او الموقع الخاطئ للمصور .. او الخطأ في اختيار اضاءة الفلاش المناسبه.... 

عينة:






---------------------------------------------------

4_ Digital SHO: 

لعمل الأضاءه في الصور المظلمه الناتجه من الفلاش الغير مضبوط والعدسة الغير مفتوحه بشكل جيد اثناء التصوير.. او لسوء الأضاءه في مكان التصوير..

عينة :






للتحميل المجموعه كاملة  :

(( Dowenload AIO  Kodak DIGITAL Professional ))

---------------------------------------------------


وطبعا طريقة تركيبة تكون كالفلاتر المعقده التي يتعامل معها المصمم كبرنامج صغير يضاف للفوتوشوب 
وذلك بتحديد الموقع الصحيح لتثبيتها .. عند الوصول لمرحلة تحديد الموقع..
*C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop CS\Plug-Ins\Filters*
ثم الكراك يتم فتحه لكل فلتر ونسخه ولصقه بنفس الأمتداد السابق
اضف عليه
*C:\Program  Files\Adobe\Photoshop CS\Plug-Ins\Filters\*Kodak.....

 
حتى التقي بكم مع مجموعة اخرى
لكم مني خالص دعائي بالموفقيه 

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## جنة الحسين

*الله يعطيش الـــــف عااافيه على الفلاتر الخطيرهـ

عجبووني مره و تم تحميلهم و مشكوووورهـ

موفقه غاليتي
*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

جاري التحميل خيتي 
ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## قمر دنياي

وااو روعه 
ربي يعطيك العافيه و يجزاكِ الف خيير 
لا تحرمينا جديدك يالغاليه 
موفقه يالغلا

----------


## اسير الهوى

*مجهود جبار*

*تشكري عليه*

1000000x1000000+1000000 
مليون شكرا مضروبة بمليون شكرا عليها مليون شكرا اهديه لك خية

فعلا مهمة هذه الفلاتر

فانا اعاني عند تصويري من هذه الاشياء

وبتخدمني هذي الفلاتر بشغل كثييييييير

شوووكرن اميرة وعوافي عليك

واعذرينا على التقصير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووو خيتووو على الجهود ماتقصري
يعطيش العافية
ورحم الله والديش
والله يحقق امالك يارب
لاتنسينا من الدعاء
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## Hussain.T

اميرة المرح

الله لا يحرمنا منك ومن عطائك المميز

فلاتر رهيبة وهذا اللي احتاج اليه في هذه الفترة

يسلمو 

يعطيك العافية

تحياتي

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

لا خلا ولا عدم
و الله يراوينا الأبداعات
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## انتور

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Princess

العفوووووووو

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

رااائع مانقلتيه لنا ..
شكرا لك .

: )

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووو أميروهـ على الطرح الرووعهـ ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآآفيهـ .. .*
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*تحيـآآـتوو ..}*
*كبريـآآء ...~*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يسلمووو امورهـ عَ الطرحـ الروعهـ ..~*

*ربي يعطيكِ الف عآفيهـ ،،*

*مآإنحرم جديدكـ ،،*

*روعهـ الفلآتر إذا تعلمت فوتو شووب لطشتهم هع :)*

*تحيآتو*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

الأروع تواجدكم
لا خلا ولا عدم
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## احلى ليل

الله يوفقك دنيا واخرى على هالفلاتر العجيبة

تسلم ايديك والله

----------


## Princess

ربي يسلمش ويوفقش حبابه
منوره
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## قمر القطيف

روووووعـــــهـ
تسلـــــم يمنــــــآآك يالغــــــــلا بجــــد ذووووق"
لاعــــــدمنــــآآ جهــــــودكـ وجــــديدكــ"
مـــــــودتي"

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
الأروع تواجدش 
نورتي
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## hosny2009

thanksssssssssssssss

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
مشكووره يا الغلاااا على الطررح الرووعه
ومجهوود مبارك في ميزان اعمالش الحسنه بإذن الله
وبصراحه كنت ابحث عن هيك من زماان عشان الصور اللي اصورهم 
سواء كانوا برامج او فلاتر 
والحين الحمد لله شفته هناا حتى لو متأخره 
 بس ان شاء الله اعرف اليهم خخخ
وزين انه من شركة كوداك مثل كاميرتي :)
يسلمووو غلااتوو وجاآآري التحميل 
لا خلا ولا عدم من جهودك
موفقه لكل خير 
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية على الطرح  

ما ننحرم جديدك  

دمت بخير

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة اميرة
ع  الهدية الروعة بصراحة
ط رح اكثر من رائع
يتطيك ربي الف الف عافية
ودمتي بحفظ الباري ورعايته

----------


## الــــنـــاري

أمورة المرح
الهيئة السعودية للانترنت تقول ان الرابط حق الفالف والرابع محجوبة !!

----------


## خالدالخولى

راااااااااااااااااااااائع

----------


## محمد السيد حسين

مجهود مميز وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حس                                                                                                                                   اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## المستحييل

*طرح رهيب يعطيك الف عافيه ..*
*فلاتر ولا اروع ..ابدعتي ..*
*المستحيل*

----------


## ابو بشر

تسلم حبيبي الغالي برنامج يستحق التجربة

----------


## حساسه بزياده

جو في وقتهم 
بس مالي زاغر فوتو هالأيام 
يعطيش العافيه

----------


## همس الحبيب

يسلموا يالغلا ع هيك مجهود 
دمت بحفظ الباري

----------


## Princess

مرحبااا
منورين والله وان شالله تفيدكم
تم تعديل الروابط الى رابط واحد مرفوع على سيرفر المنتدى
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## همس الحبيب

ويسلمواا مره تانيه كمان

----------

